# Rest in peace, Jack Layton



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

All the best to Jack's family. He didn't look good when he stepped down, but didn't see this coming...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/08/22/layton-obituary.html


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just read this on the news a few minutes ago too. Really sad, didn't think he would go that quick.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Whatever your political stripe, you had to admire Jack's tenacity and abilities. RIP Jack.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his loved ones and those closest to him.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This is terribly sad news... I can't express my sorrow strongly enough, even though I disagreed with him strongly on many fronts he was a very good man. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When I saw him at that last press conference, I knew. Thankfully it was quick and without a long drawn out suffering. I admired him and am grateful he left his mark on Canadian politics. He will be sorely missed. RIP Jack.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> When I saw him at that last press conference, I knew. Thankfully it was quick and without a long drawn out suffering. I admired him and am grateful he left his mark on Canadian politics. He will be sorely missed. RIP Jack.


Sums up my feelings nicely. He will indeed be missed.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i liked that he was always in there, fighting for his party.

when I saw him at that last conference, I knew it wouldn't be long  Such a change from the last time I had seen him on TV.


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

well Dr Al, you popped this on me before I had a chance to check out the dailies... ouch.

I was really hoping he would pull through, despite his gaunt appearance in July. It's always disheartening to see a good man go -- more so such a determined and active optimist. In a political landscape rife with idiots, Jack was refreshingly honest and intelligent -- a committed man with deep convictions and drive to match. 

Respects, R.I.P.

Daniel


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Sad news this morning. I too, much-admired Jack, as a man, and for what he did and attempted to do for this country. My condolences to his family. RIP Jack.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Very sad to hear this.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Shocked to hear this. I'm not an NDP guy, but I admired Jack nonetheless.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

sad day indeed. I wasn't much for NDP support, but Jack was a good guy in my books...RIP


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Just devastated. He was truly good for this country. It would be a fitting legacy if he were remembered for his role in defeating the Bloc and finally bringing Quebec back into Canadian politics.

It's been difficult emotionally and I sympathize with Mr. Layton's family, my dad is currently undergoing treatment for prostate cancer.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I was saddened to hear this. I've followed Mr. Layton for a number of years. He had a long career in public life and while I often disagreed with his position on certain issues I always found him sincere in his efforts. We throw around the word champion often when dealing with politicians who have social leanings and I'm sure many would lump "Jack" in that category. I'm not sure if I would call him a champion but one thing I can almost be certain of, he was honest, sincere, and work tirelessly for the betterment of those around him. There are few left today who are like him currently in politics.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Terribly sad news... I was entirely expecting to see him back in Parliament this Fall, back in the fight. He would have been entirely in his element, and revelling in the newfound role as leader of Opposition against a majority government. At least he made it through the election, and saw the NDP's greatest gains realized.

Rest in Peace, Jack. If you had to go, glad it was quick and your suffering minimized.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLeh said:


> Whatever your political stripe, you had to admire Jack's tenacity and abilities. RIP Jack.


I just heard the news a minute ago and have to echo the sentiment expressed by MLeh. I had the opportunity to vote for Jack Layton in the last election and feel that the NDP and the country has lost a fine leader.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Although he didn't look good at the last press conference, this is quite a bad surprise. I'm truly sorry to see him go. He will be missed.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I was stunned this morning when I saw the news. Jack Layton, was truly a great Canadian. Agree with him, or not, he gave himself to public life, and truly believed in working for regular Canadians.

This is a loss we'll all feel. I can't imagine the loss for his wife and family. He will indeed, be missed.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Pretty sad news.

I'm just listening to Shirley Douglas (Tommy Douglas's granddaughter and universal health care advocate) and Ed Broadbent, fighting through their grief to talk about Layton and his legacy.

Like many, I knew there was little hope when I saw his press conference less than a month ago. I just hope that all the good things Jack has done aren't eroded now that he's gone. That would be a bigger tragedy than one man's death. RIP Mr. Layton.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

A great loss for Canada. We will miss your fighting yet positive spirit, Mr. Layton.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

He was a good one.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, this was miserable, surprising news to wake up to. Canadian politics needed the added balance that I though he provided. RIP Jack.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn. I was hoping he'd make a comeback. This is going to be hard for a lot of people, and I'm pleased to see that even his political opponents and detractors have the class to recognize and respect that Mr. Layton was a man of integrity who contributed enormously to our country and the political discourse of his time.

:-(

I hope that, after recovering from the loss, the NDP will be so fortunate to have someone of a similar caliber take over the leadership of the party.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

positive, right the very end. http://beta.images.theglobeandmail.com/archive/01310/Jack_Layton_s_lett_1310744a.pdf

He was, truly, an inspiration amongst the negativity that seems to have permeated politics so much these days.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

groovetube said:


> positive, right the very end. http://beta.images.theglobeandmail.com/archive/01310/Jack_Layton_s_lett_1310744a.pdf
> 
> He was, truly, an inspiration amongst the negativity that seems to have permeated politics so much these days.


Wow. That brought a tear to my eye. It's so clearly his voice that I can't imagine it having been written for him, and yet it's hard to imagine how he'd have the energy, let alone the optimism, to write it himself.

:clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

bryanc said:


> Wow. That brought a tear to my eye...


To mine as well.. it really choked me up...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

"My friends, love is better than anger. Hope is better than fear. Optimism is better than despair. So let us be loving, hopeful and optimistic. And we’ll change the world."

Jack Layton
August 20, 2011

Reaction to Jack Layton's death - thestar.com


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

RIP Jack. Thanks for serving the country. 

It's too bad we won't see him in opposition for the next four years. I would have liked to see what he could have accomplished.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Jack certainly brought his party a long way to respectable standings in the last election. Let's hope the rest of the party can manage to show the same leadership as he did and have a strong influence on the politics of Canada.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

A terrible loss for our country. One of few politicians one couldn't help but like regardless of their party preferences. One of the good guys for sure. Great spirit and charisma. Peace to you Jack in a place without suffering.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I enjoyed his presence on the political landscape. Sorry to see this happen.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Respected his determination and courage, hated his politics and much of what he stood for.

R.I.P Jack!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

bryanc said:


> Wow. That brought a tear to my eye. It's so clearly his voice that I can't imagine it having been written for him, and yet it's hard to imagine how he'd have the energy, let alone the optimism, to write it himself.
> 
> :clap:


Same here. He is one of the many many courageous people out there who have looked cancer straight in the eye and said "my time here is not done yet". 



Vandave said:


> RIP Jack. Thanks for serving the country.
> 
> It's too bad we won't see him in opposition for the next four years. I would have liked to see what he could have accomplished.


+1. I think even Mr. Harper was looking forward to battling it out with Layton time and time again in Parliament.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

RIP Jack. 



> ‎If I've tried to bring anything to federal politics, it's the idea that hope and optimism should be at their heart. We can look after each other better than we do today. - J. Layton


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

i'll always admire the fellow for his spirit. He was the kind of politician whose earnest, populist manner challenged my personal cynicism regarding politics in general…. the man was a natural. Rest in peace Jack.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max said:


> i'll always admire the fellow for his spirit. He was the kind of politician whose earnest, populist manner challenged my personal cynicism regarding politics in general…. the man was a natural. Rest in peace Jack.


Well said, Brother Max. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Rip


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Gutted. Here we had that rarest of creatures, a politician who genuinely fought for a better Canada for ALL the people, not just the ones who voted with him. A man with genuine -- and infectious -- enthusiasm for life and a passion for progress. A man who took his inspiration from youth, rather than decried them. We need more Jack Laytons, not fewer.

RIP. I hope his spirit can carry on and inspire others.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Gutted. Here we had that rarest of creatures, a politician who genuinely fought for a better Canada for ALL the people, not just the ones who voted with him. A man with genuine -- and infectious -- enthusiasm for life and a passion for progress. A man who took his inspiration from youth, rather than decried them. We need more Jack Laytons, not fewer.
> 
> RIP. I hope his spirit can carry on and inspire others.


+1

So, who's the next Jack?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

John Clay said:


> +1
> 
> So, who's the next Jack?


I don't see one. None of the current crop seems even personable, as Jack was.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Video footage of the memorial at Toronto City Hall.

NOW Magazine // Daily // News // A city mourns for Jack Layton


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just listening to The Current on CBC Radio, and they were recounting all the things he did for the homeless in TO, most of the time providing direct assistance but outside of the media's attention.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

This got me thinking last night. Jack was one politician I do wish I had met and talked to in person. If Guy Fawkes were to re-incarnate today and finish off the entire Canadian Parliament I can count on the fingers of one hand the other Parliamentarians that I feel the same way about. Sadly there would be fingers left over.

While I disagreed with his politics I admired the way he put Canadians first, party second, and corporate kinship a very distant third. A complete reversal of the so-called "norm".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

MacDoc said:


>


I like that he's on a bike rather than a horse. Very appropriate. :-(


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that was a 10,000 word image.....both saying goodbye and moving forward to something new.....well thought out and executed.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

He is going to get a State Funeral on Saturday. Good decision and well deserved. :clap:

He may not have won the war with cancer but he did achieve a very impressive victory on the campaign trail despite not being in good health. That's inspirational.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vandave said:


> He is going to get a State Funeral on Saturday. Good decision and well deserved. :clap:


Very fitting and a classy move on the government's part. :clap::clap:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Absolutely agreed. Jack -- the only politician I've ever heard people refer to routinely by only his first name -- has elicited in death a very strong and compassionate reaction all across Canada from people who agreed with him and disagreed with him alike. It's been a strong reminder of why I moved here in the first place.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I don't see one. None of the current crop seems even personable, as Jack was.


The same was said before Jack was chosen NDP leader. I guess we'll see.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Very fitting and a classy move on the government's part. :clap::clap:


yes, I salute Harper for this. He can see just how popular Jack was, and his accomplishments.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Christie Blatchford thinks differently:

Christie Blatchford: Layton’s death turns into a thoroughly public spectacle | Full Comment | National Post


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> yes, I salute Harper for this. He can see just how popular Jack was, and his accomplishments.


I think it has as much to do with the death of a leader of the current official opposition and he would have done it for anyone in that role. Well, unless the official opposition were a separatist party. That's my take on it.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Blatchford comes up with a sour yet bracing alt-take on this event. A public spectacle, indeed. Fawning media, awkward, self-conscious scrambling for words to signal the appropriate gravitas, etc. Yep, it has all the hallmarks of a modern media event - lots of over-amped, superficial bleating and posturing.

All the same, my wife and I have scrapped plans to visit friends out of town, in favour of making our way to the ceremonies on Saturday afternoon. I sense it's going to be a momentous thing and it's a simple way of personally paying our respects to the man.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Isn't saturday 9-11 only?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

SINC said:


> Christie Blatchford thinks differently:
> 
> Christie Blatchford: Layton’s death turns into a thoroughly public spectacle | Full Comment | National Post


Interesting perspective. Not one I wholly agree with, but she does have a couple of good points.

I too was struck by the presumption of _"We can restore our good name in the world."_ in his final letter, but out of politeness I've not said much.

As my daughter said when I was discussing Jack Layton's death with her, "It'll be interesting to see what happens with the NDP now."

I was sort of reminded of the death of Grant Notley, the leader of the NDP in Alberta in the early 80s, and how the spark that the NDP (provincially) had in Alberta seemed to die with him. It'll be interesting to see watch the national party now, and how they regroup and where they go without Layton's strong leadership and charisma.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Groove: we have no expectation or even intention of getting into the ceremonies proper at 2:00 but we will be among the crowd who will doubtless be mingling around Roy T. Hall. I don't know what else to compare it to, other than having been drawn to Nathan Philips Square the day John Lennon was shot. Two very different individuals, no doubt, and I'm not wishing to invite comparisons with regard to their respective impacts on culture or anything else.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with Christie Blatchford--that final letter didn't bring a tear to my eye at all. It was a carefully crafted piece of political prose.

Jack Layton's accomplishments? For me, they were merely the ambition he realized within his own party. I believe he once voted in favour of something I agreed with, regarding net neutrality. For the rest, I disagreed with him on almost everything and he worked tirelessly to defeat and overthrow those things in which I believe.

However, he seemed like a nice enough guy and I am sorry to see a tragedy occur to someone with whom I have the illusion of familiarity.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Actually Macfury, Mr. Layton has done a lot that you should be greatful for .... he has shown that, through hard work and what passes for integrity these days, one can build a political party that can rise throughout the country. This should be an inspiration for the "Greens". Whether you agreed with his vision or not, you cannot deny how successful he and his party have become .... even if it some might have called it a protest vote .... the fact is his party now has a chance to show what it can do ..... and in what our view of democracy is today, his efforts in this will be his legacy .... it's up to his party now ... and we, as citizens, should be proud to have had him amongst us. Didn't he truly show that if one works hard, gains some luck, and holds true to one's principles and vision you can succeed .... I'm not a staunch supporter of the NDP but even I can see this.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I agree with Christie Blatchford--that final letter didn't bring a tear to my eye at all. It was a carefully crafted piece of political prose.
> 
> Jack Layton's accomplishments? For me, they were merely the ambition he realized within his own party. I believe he once voted in favour of something I agreed with, regarding net neutrality. For the rest, I disagreed with him on almost everything and he worked tirelessly to defeat and overthrow those things in which I believe.
> 
> However, he seemed like a nice enough guy and I am sorry to see a tragedy occur to someone with whom I have the illusion of familiarity.


of course you do macfury. I wouldn't have expected any different from you. Clearly Layton went above and beyond, mere 'ambition' as you dismiss it as, but thats besides the point.

Even those who disagree with his politic can see it, and both respect and admire his accomplishments. The Blatchford piece was just a snivelling desperate attempt at getting attention. And you fell for it I guess.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Actually Macfury, Mr. Layton has done a lot that you should be greatful for .... he has shown that, through hard work and what passes for integrity these days, one can build a political party that can rise throughout the country..


That's the part I recognized--that he worked hard and helped his party to succeed. I was happy to see the NDP knock the Bloc off, but also relieved that the NDP legislative agenda has no chance of succeeding. 



Rps said:


> ... and we, as citizens, should be proud to have had him amongst us.


Layton was a shrewd politician who worked hard toward his goals. But proud? I never feel proud of another person's accomplishments unless I am in some way involved. I worked only to defeat the NDP.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

SINC said:


> Christie Blatchford thinks differently:
> 
> Christie Blatchford: Layton&#146;s death turns into a thoroughly public spectacle | Full Comment | National Post


What a cynical article.

Yep, Harper kept a level head and knew Canada had experienced three very serious losses on the same day. However, "level headed" Harper is only an example of how stoicism passes for perspective these days. 

"make it if not impossible then difficult to separate the mourning wheat from the mourning chaff. His loss — his specific loss and his specific accomplishments — are thus diminished." I can't handle this sort of snobbery. People feel loss in ways they can't always explain, the loss of a public figure sometimes touches us as much as the loss of a loved one simply because of the energy we have invested in them. So someone who was touched right to their very soul by a musicians song or a politicians words can't be permitted to return the affection in some small way? Clearly there are the select few who get carried away in it. But we are talking about a person who made public appearances regularly, met more people in a year likely than I'll meet in a lifetime, and she's surprised at the outpour of affection? The notion that this is somehow a byproduct of the social media generation is silly.

Although this says it all: "These people never stop." referring to all the ways in which Ms. Blatchford describes Layton fairwell letter and his colleagues as being disingenuous by continuing to speak the party line. Layton was, in so many ways, a role model and it's not hard to imagine why people would be happy to hear that these were his values right up until the end. Absolutely those words were well crafted and meant to be good for the party he helped build. Would they have been any different otherwise? Words of inspiration aren't meant to reduce you to tears... Quite the opposite.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Jack Layton was a positive force in this country. Watching retrospectives on his hard work and accomplishments in Toronto and throughout the country was humbling. He walked the walk. 

He was a rare breed - a politician that was a politician through and through, but one that avoided a lot of the negative stereotypes. 

I was inspired by the man, and our political landscape and our country as a whole will not be the same without him. 

I put this up in my office this morning:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

okcomputer said:


> Jack Layton was a positive force in this country. Watching retrospectives on his hard work and accomplishments in Toronto and throughout the country was humbling. He walked the walk.
> 
> He was a rare breed - a politician that was a politician through and through, but one that avoided a lot of the negative stereotypes.
> 
> ...


An excellent idea and sentiment, okcomputer. :clap::clap:


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

cap10subtext said:


> ...describes Layton fairwell letter and his colleagues as being disingenuous by continuing to speak the party line.


The most parsimonious, and in this case almost certainly true explanation for this is that that was what he really believed. Jack Layton was a man of great integrity, and the reason his farewell letter seemed to echo the principles of the party is that the principles of the party were Jack Layton's principles.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My Conservative brother said "I never agreed with his political ideas... but he's the kind of guy I would've loved to sit down and have a meaningful discussion with over a pint of beer."

okcomputer, where did you find that poster??


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Here ya go:

http://cargocollective.com/sthursby#1895481/Jack-Layton-s-Words


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Stuart Thursby // Art Director


Don't like the font choice...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Me neither, even though it is the front the NDP logo is in... I'd rather have it in the font that "Jack Layton" is in on Canada's New Democrats .


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just read the CN Tower will be lit orange Saturday evening in honour of Jack Layton:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Me neither, even though it is the front the NDP logo is in... I'd rather have it in the font that "Jack Layton" is in on Canada's New Democrats .


I think given the "serious" nature of the sentiments a more formal font would be more apropos... could be just me but the font being used in the posters just seems too casual IMO.

I like the one used in his name here for example:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Actually Macfury, Mr. Layton has done a lot that you should be greatful for .... he has shown that, through hard work and what passes for integrity these days, one can build a political party that can rise throughout the country. This should be an inspiration for the "Greens". Whether you agreed with his vision or not, you cannot deny how successful he and his party have become .... even if it some might have called it a protest vote .... the fact is his party now has a chance to show what it can do ..... and in what our view of democracy is today, his efforts in this will be his legacy .... it's up to his party now ... and we, as citizens, should be proud to have had him amongst us. Didn't he truly show that if one works hard, gains some luck, and holds true to one's principles and vision you can succeed .... I'm not a staunch supporter of the NDP but even I can see this.


Excellent posting, Rps. You have captured the true spirit of Jack Layton, and in a manner that I feel he would approve of had he read this posting. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Actually Macfury, Mr. Layton has done a lot that you should be greatful for .... he has shown that, through hard work and what passes for integrity these days, *one can build a political party that can rise throughout the country*. This should be an inspiration for the "Greens". Whether you agreed with his vision or not, you cannot deny how successful he and his party have become .... even if it some might have called it a protest vote .... the fact is his party now has a chance to show what it can do ..... and in what our view of democracy is today, his efforts in this will be his legacy .... it's up to his party now ... and we, as citizens, should be proud to have had him amongst us. Didn't he truly show that if one works hard, gains some luck, and holds true to one's principles and vision you can succeed .... I'm not a staunch supporter of the NDP but even I can see this.


I like Jack... I think he was a very nice man, but this is simply not factual... the "Orange Crush" was not a national phenomenon it was provincial... It's simply a fact.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

screature said:


> I think given the "serious" nature of the sentiments a more formal font would be more apropos... could be just me but the font being used in the posters just seems too casual IMO.
> 
> I like the one used in his name here for example:


On the other hand, it doesn't seem to me that the man was one to stand on ceremony; pretty folksy chap. I don't know that he would want a lot of fussing over fonts in his name.

Nice image though. Great photo of him.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> I like Jack... I think he was a very nice man, but this is simply not factual... the "Orange Crush" was not a national phenomenon it was provincial... It's simply a fact.


tell that to the reform-a-cons who eventually did nation-wide. Sure, in a narrow glance at the last election, it centered around improving in Quebec, and some in Ontario. But Jack was a very popular leader, nation wide. Hard to say what would have happened, the next election.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The NDP has traditionally had pockets of support here and there, like in a few Vancouver area ridings. New Westminster is one big one. In Mission it's been NDP vs. Conservatives for the past couple decades, the Liberals were never anywhere close.

Edmonton-Strathcona, glad to see the NDP take that one again in an otherwise sea of blue. (Go Oilers!!!)

Jack Layton has always been a good person since he became the leader of the NDP, but Canadians have always been and probably will be somewhere between centre-right and centre-left. However the statement that he mature as a politician was right. I don't think I would've wanted Layton to be Prime Minister anymore than I did Harper, but I was really looking forward to seeing such a passionate, vocal, committed leader of the opposition. I'm sure a lot of people were.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

screature said:


> I like Jack... I think he was a very nice man, but this is simply not factual... the "Orange Crush" was not a national phenomenon it was provincial... It's simply a fact.


depends on how one defines crush.

The effect was felt in Atlantic Canada as well as Quebec.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Screature, that maybe but they are now the official opposition.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Screature, that maybe but they are now the official opposition.


Indeed they are and for a short period of time so was the BQ... it doesn't mean it isn't a provincial phenomenon as opposed to national... such is the nature of Canadian politics.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I bet Rob Ford really digs that.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That is an incredible display of support for a person's life.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Agreed. Great photo, too.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Max said:


> Agreed. Great photo, too.


+1 Great photo.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Now great who gets to pay to clean it up? And don't tell me it will wash all off. Don't people get arrested for defacing public property?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Now great who gets to pay to clean it up? And don't tell me it will wash all off. Don't people get arrested for defacing public property?


Apparently, a lot of it *was* washed off in last night's massive storm.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Apparently, a lot of it *was* washed off in last night's massive storm.


ha ha. Yeah. Chalk lasts forever as we all know.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Eminent Canadians support dubbing Layton 'Right Honourable'



> OTTAWA — Several eminent Canadians — including a former prime minister — have endorsed the idea that Jack Layton be given the title 'Right Honourable' posthumously in recognition of his service to Canada.
> 
> Former Progressive Conservative prime minister Joe Clark, who visited Parliament Hill Wednesday to pay his respects to Layton, endorsed the idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Eminent Canadians support dubbing Layton 'Right Honourable'


What is the achievement here, that would be rewarded with that title?


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> What is the achievement here, that would be rewarded with that title?


A lifetime of singular contribution to Canadian public life.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> A lifetime of singular contribution to Canadian public life.


 I think that people should let some time pass before they commit to these sorts of gestures.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It was kinda sad to watch the right demean itself in it's mean spirited attacks on Layton right after his death, but at times, the gut wrenching, frothing at the mouth outrage at the huge public display of grief and support for Layton is at times, both sad, and amusing.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

groovetube said:


> It was kinda sad to watch the right demean itself in it's mean spirited attacks on Layton right after his death, but at times, the gut wrenching, frothing at the mouth outrage at the huge public display of grief and support for Layton is at times, both sad, and amusing.


Absolutely...LOL


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's pretty disgusting.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I agree - Non Canadian behavior.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Clear evidence that douchbaggery knows no political allegiance. What @ssholes.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kps said:


> Absolutely...LOL


there'll always be twitter and blog jerks, have you seen some of the toxic stuff on the blogosphere? There's some pretty disgusting things being written on popular blogs am if you think -this- is bad...

But show me some "respected" media outlets with known journalists crapping in this fashion.



bryanc said:


> Clear evidence that douchbaggery knows no political allegiance. What @ssholes.


absolutely. Who would have thought.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

kps said:


> Absolutely...LOL


Because only the good die young?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not yet buried but I am sure this has Layto rolling in his coffin. Wannabe Tories out in NDP land??



kps said:


> Absolutely...LOL


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Wannabe Tories out in NDP land??


Oh come on now.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

How do you know for sure the people that wrote these messages are New Democrats?


MazterCBlazter said:


> On the other side of the political right left spectrum is Harper. Harper is a good man with a different perspective. Mulroney was and is a disgusting scumbag regardless of what party he belonged to.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Friend of mine put this on Facebook. Layton lying in state at Toronto City Hall.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> How do you know for sure the people that wrote these messages are New Democrats?


The reason for the large font is???

In fairness to MB he didn't say that it was NDPers who posted these things it was first referred to by kps and it seems to be a screen shot... I don't think anyone here made the comment... so I think you can stand down now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think everyone needs to stand down a little. The outrage is directed at the media who have spewed some pretty classless stuff.

But truthfully, it isn't limited to one side.

However. One thing, that we can take from Layton, is his insistence on taking the high road and talk positively about what can be done for Canadians. Now agree with him, or not, but other parties are free to do the same things, but the liberals, and certainly without a doubt the conservatives have chosen really negative useless childish tactics.

That, is what people responded to for the most part. To me, it isn't so much that we lost a possible ndp prime minister as we lost an inspirational person who dared to try to be positive.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yes, calmer heads should prevail on ALL sides...best would be to just let Jack go in peace.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I think everyone needs to stand down a little. The outrage is directed at the media who have spewed some pretty classless stuff.
> 
> But truthfully, it isn't limited to one side.
> 
> ...


A state funeral is childish??? I f you are talking about someone other than the government that is fine but the conservative government has taken nothing other than the high road.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> A state funeral is childish??? I f you are talking about someone other than the government that is fine but the conservative government has taken nothing other than the high road.


screature, step back, and reread what I said. Don't be so defensive, and realize I was speaking very generally, and was trying to put the spirit of Jack Layton into this in a general sense, while people continue bickering who is worse than the other.

That is all.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kps said:


> Yes, calmer heads should prevail on ALL sides...best would be to just let Jack go in peace.


a glass of beer,and a toast.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

groovetube said:


> screature, step back, and reread what I said. Don't be so defensive, and realize I was speaking very generally, and was trying to put the spirit of Jack Layton into this in a general sense, while people continue bickering who is worse than the other.
> 
> That is all.


Your generalizations are generally offensive.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> A state funeral is childish??? I f you are talking about someone other than the government that is fine but the conservative government has taken nothing other than the high road.


Exactly. It's only appropriate that the Leader of the Opposition should have a state funeral and be accorded the honour that goes with the office. I know nobody who would disagree with this.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I think everyone needs to stand down a little. The outrage is directed at the media who have spewed some pretty classless stuff.
> 
> But truthfully, it isn't limited to one side.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. 

Politically, I think we've done ourselves a disservice in responding to the negative politics of attack ads, where people seem to no longer campaign on what they are for, but more what they are against. I don't think we've seen a Prime Minister with a real vision for what Canada could be in quite some time.

Jack Layton was a good example of doing this. We may not all agree with his vision, but I think there is much to be admired and learned from his approach.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Your generalizations are generally offensive.


what that both the liberals and the conservatives tend to be very negative and childish?

Boy who'd a thought eh? How offensive!

priceless.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Politically, I think we've done ourselves a disservice in responding to the negative politics of attack ads, where people seem to no longer campaign on what they are for, but more what they are against. I don't think we've seen a Prime Minister with a real vision for what Canada could be in quite some time.
> 
> Jack Layton was a good example of doing this. We may not all agree with his vision, but I think there is much to be admired and learned from his approach.


thx. At least someone gets it! While others seem content in bickering about state funerals, who is worse than the other, the thing that gets missed was Layton's approach.

Which is too bad. And is likely not going to change things for some time until hopefully, someone, in any of the 3 parties, can offer a good vision with something positive for Canadians for a change.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> screature, step back, and reread what I said. Don't be so defensive, and realize I was speaking very generally, and was trying to put the spirit of Jack Layton into this in a general sense, while people continue bickering who is worse than the other.
> 
> That is all.


Ok fine... sorry for the knee jerk reaction... but I think the government has been very acknowledging of what Jack meant to many people across Canada, not only supporters of the NDP... 

As you indicated there have been stupid thoughtless things said by supporters of both camps... it is what has been done by and said by at the higher levels that really matters as there are always going to be idiots in the lower ranks of any party and their supporters.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Politically, I think we've done ourselves a disservice in responding to the negative politics of attack ads, *where people seem to no longer campaign on what they are for, but more what they are against*. I don't think we've seen a Prime Minister with a real vision for what Canada could be in quite some time.
> 
> Jack Layton was a good example of doing this. We may not all agree with his vision, but I think there is much to be admired and learned from his approach.


This is the way Canadians generally vote... look at the record... we generally vote against things not for them and the the politicos know this... Even the "orange crush" was not a vote for something (at least in QC) it was a vote against the tired do nothing BQ.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> As you indicated there have been stupid thoughtless things said by supporters of both camps... it is what has been done by and said by at the higher levels that really matters as their are always going to be idiots in the lower ranks of any party and their supporters.


And thus far, I think the higher levels, the media and even _most_ of the public has been very respectful. Kind of makes me proud of Canada, in fact. I can't help but think how ugly this might have turned out, but didn't. 

Seeing reports that people are waiting as long as 3 hours at Toronto City Hall to pay their final respects to Jack Layton. Olivia Chow, Mike Layton and Sarah Layton are there walking through the lines to personally greet and thank every person waiting in line for coming.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> This is the way Canadians generally vote... look at the record... we generally vote against things not for them and the the politicos know this... Even the "orange crush" was not a vote for something (at least in QC) it was a vote against the tired do nothing BQ.


It may be how Canadians vote, but should it be how politicians campaign? Somehow, I would like to see this change at a higher level.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

groovetube said:


> thx. At least someone gets it! While others seem content in bickering about state funerals, who is worse than the other, *the thing that gets missed was Layton's approach.*
> 
> Which is too bad. And is likely not going to change things for some time until hopefully, someone, in any of the 3 parties, can offer a good vision with something positive for Canadians for a change.


Unfortunately those that supported him the most are not taking Jacks approach in the next provincial election. 

I'm referring of course to those attack ads on Hudak by that bogus Working Families group.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i don't see much of any positivity happening in any camp provincially. I did see -some- positivity from that McGuinty ad, despite the fact he is a doofus (sorry, not so positive, but I hate McGuinty..) but I'm fully expecting all sides to get right into the mud and I suppose whomever is the best at it, wins.

Yay.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Ok fine... sorry for the knee jerk reaction... *but I think the government has been very acknowledging of what Jack meant to many people across Canada, not only supporters of the NDP... *
> 
> As you indicated there have been stupid thoughtless things said by supporters of both camps... it is what has been done by and said by at the higher levels that really matters as their are always going to be idiots in the lower ranks of any party and their supporters.


yes they have, and for that I give them credit.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yup, should be interesting as the time draws near.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> yes they have, and for that I give them credit.


I think part of this acknowledgement is that Harper truly respected and liked Jack despite their differences.

If it had been Ignatieff who had become sick and died during his tenure as Leader of the Official Opposition he would have probably received the same treatment from Harper, but I think it would have been less "genuine" in terms of the personal sentiment behind the gesture.

If you watched the exchanges between the party leaders in QP as is part of my job on a daily basis I think you would have seen that those between Harper and Layton were generally much more civil that those between the other party Leaders as they both tended to stick to issues rather than character assaults as was the MO for Ignatieff and Duceppe. 

Layton tended to set the tone (because he was asking the question) by sticking to issues and Harper appreciated and respected that very much.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well, there may be some truth there, but really, the conservatives were pretty under handed right out of the gate on Iggy.

Not that I particularly liked Iggy myself.

I don't know that Harper saw Layton as much a threat as he did the liberals. Not that they proved to be much a one in the last election. But I can't say I know much of the interactions in parliament between Harper and Layton that you're talking about.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> well, there may be some truth there, but really, the conservatives were pretty under handed right out of the gate on Iggy.
> 
> Not that I particularly liked Iggy myself.
> 
> I* don't know that Harper saw Layton as much a threat as he did the liberals.* Not that they proved to be much a one in the last election. But I can't say I know much of the interactions in parliament between Harper and Layton that you're talking about.


I agree... but in terms of leaders I think he saw Layton as a greater threat than Iggy.

It only made sense that Harper/the Conservatives would view the Liberals as a greater threat to forming government than the NDP, but in terms of Leadership I think Harper always saw Jack as his greater adversary (all he had to do aside from his going with his own personal beliefs would be to look at various polls).

I don't think Harper had any respect for Iggy as he was effectively a "parachute" leader who never had any democratic support as Leader of his Party... remember he was never elected leader of the party by the Party membership, he acheived leadership status based on Caucus support... he never won an internal Party leadership race.

I think these are some of the reasons why the Conservatives attacked Iggy so aggressively... they saw a leader with many weaknesses (real or perceived by the public if they way were swayed to agree) and so they attacked... remember politics is a blood sport, kinda like boxing where coming in second means you have lost....

Except unlike boxing where there are only two contenders, in this case, kind of like tennis, when there are multiple contenders, if you beat the more highly "seeded" contender it can be dubbed a victory as it was in the last election where the NDP came from forth rank to second rank, which is why it was a victory and why we are having this discussion...

Which begs the question... if the NDP and Jack Layton had not achieved Official Opposition/Leader of the Opposition status would he still have received a State Funeral from the PM? 

My hope is that he would have.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> I think part of this acknowledgement is that Harper truly respected and liked Jack despite their differences.
> ...
> 
> If you watched the exchanges between the party leaders in QP as is part of my job on a daily basis I think you would have seen that those between Harper and Layton were generally much more civil that those between the other party Leaders as they both tended to stick to issues rather than character assaults as was the MO for Ignatieff and Duceppe.
> ...


I wonder if Jack had survived this and remained in good health, would his biggest contribution have been a greater overall respect for parliament and parliamentarians? He certainly seemed determined to move things in that direction and was indeed leading by example.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I wonder if Jack had survived this and remained in good health, would his biggest contribution have been a greater overall respect for parliament and parliamentarians? He certainly seemed determined to move things in that direction and was indeed* leading by example*.


Yes and no... he was still a politician and when the opportunity presented itself he was more than willing to usurp the "will of the people" with the "power of the House"...

Just saying he was a politician and not a Saint....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Farewell, Jack. Thank you for sharing a part of who you were as a person with all of us here in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It was a fitting sendoff indeed. RIP Jack.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Adieu bon Jack... peace be with you and to those left behind.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

"Hallelujah" Jack, We love you





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







I've heard there was a secret chord
That David played, and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you?
It goes like this
The fourth, the fifth
The minor fall, the major lift
The baffled king composing Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty in the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you to a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Baby I have been here before
I know this room, I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew you.
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
Love is not a victory march
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
There was a time when you let me know
What's really going on below
But now you never show it to me, do you?
And remember when I moved in you
The holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Maybe there’s a God above
But all I’ve ever learned from love
Was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you
It’s not a cry you can hear at night
It’s not somebody who has seen the light
It’s a cold and it’s a broken Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
You say I took the name in vain
I don't even know the name
But if I did, well really, what's it to you?
There's a blaze of light in every word
It doesn't matter which you heard
The holy or the broken Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
I did my best, it wasn't much
I couldn't feel, so I tried to touch
I've told the truth, I didn't come to fool you
And even though it all went wrong
I'll stand before the Lord of Song
With nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

After one very rainy st patricks day parade downtown Vancouver. Hangin out in a crowded Irish pub with a couple other pipers, we played a few tunes. It appears we had a fan 

Nice memory. 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/3358630487/


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I enjoyed all of my encounters with Layton when he was my councilor in Toronto.

He was a gentlemen. 

Best of luck to Olivia in the leadership race. 

Let's work together to restore this great nation's leadership into more deserving hands.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I watched the funeral on CTV today and yes, I shed a tear,
That man was the best thing that ever happened in Canada,

Bye Jack, We'll keep your dream alive for sure.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Quite humorous to go through this thread and see posts by some of the same people who were all over Layton's massage parlor affair. 

Sleep well!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why would you even bring that scandal up at all on this day??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Why would you even bring that scandal up at all on this day??


I agree with Macfury on this point. Why of all days bring up this incident? Such a posting was in very bad taste.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Mostly because it wasn't a scandal yet the usual suspects had fun with it as evidenced in this forum.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just as bad taste is very evident.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Just as bad taste is very evident.


Agreed. He should just drop this topic in this thread. Let the man rest in peace.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I agree it was in poor taste by the CONS or Libs to try to make something of this story. Same with some of the posters in that thread in this forum. 

Sleep well.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

My wife and I went to the ceremony. Pretty special afternoon. Shot a lot of stuff. Most moving aspect for me was arriving on our bikes at Queen and University, just in time to quickly kickstand 'em on the sidewalk, whip out our cameras and record the motorcade as it turned the corner on its way to RTH.... the wonderful pipers bringing it on home in resounding celtic glory, the cops in full regalia on their motorcycles, the horseback police with colourful pennants, the hearse itself and the cries from the crowd, the following retinue of drummers pounding away in a glorious polyphonic symphony of earthy, euphoric percussion. It was riveting. 

The second most moving memory for me personally was our silently watching one of the video screens outside RTH while an overhead cam fed the crowd a terribly sobering view of the flag-draped coffin, borne aloft by its honour retinue of pallbearers, slowly leave the hall, take a ninety degree turn, and be marched in military lockstep into the awaiting hearse. It was an outstanding, surreal, very moving thing. The pixellation on the screen... the sensation of something happening only just around the corner from the throng we were amidst, yet it might have been miles away, for how impossible it would have been to get to where this real-time event was actually transpiring... pretty incredible display of civic cooperation and mass tribute.

We took dozens of photos, shot some video, used our iPhones to record the array of sounds. Just feeling very grateful to have had an opportunity to witness even a small part of it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fantastic.....:clap: wonderful photo of the orange CN Tower in Jacks honour.

Hell rename in his memory.....


----------

